# Info on Mobility Chair Motor



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

I acquired an Invacare Arrow XT mobility chair and have been unable to find info on the web. The two motors are about 4" in diameter, 9" long with reduction gear and have 4 brushes. The chair uses 2 12V batteries. A label on the motor reads: ATATUCE Invacare No 1013539. 

If anyone knows this or similar motors I would appreciate any info.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

<LI class=g>*Invacare 3g Arrow True Track (Power Wheelchairs) - USA Techguide*




www.usatechguide.org/itemreview.php?itemid=82Cached - Similar
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
15 posts - 13 authors - 29 Jan 2008
Image of *INVACARE* 3G *Arrow* True Track. Rear wheel drive power electric wheelchair. -Gearless brushless motors. -Battery: Group 24.


----------

